# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Les bugs de la nouvelle boutique

## Ivan Le Fou

Si vous avez des problèmes ou des bugs à signaler pour le lancement de la nouvelle boutique sur boutique.pressenonstop.com, c'est ici qu'il faut nous en faire part.

Le lancement est terminé, le topic est fermé.

Rappel:
Pour contacter le service abonnement par mail, il y a un lien sur la boutique: https://boutique.canardpc.com/common/contact
Par téléphone, il y a un numéro indiqué à la dernière page de chaque magazine.

----------


## Gladia

Bonjour,

J'ai une erreur 403 Forbidden quand je clique sur le lien.
Chrome Version 44.0.2403.89 m // Adblock activé par défaut sur les nouvelles pages // Disconnect activé aussi

EDIT pour en dessous : Ahhh ok d'ac  :;): .

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Oui, elle n'est pas encore lancée, cette boutique. On a créé ce post en avance. 
Lancement ce weekend normalement.

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

Bonjour,

On ouvre tranquillement la boutique sur https://boutique.pressenonstop.com

Vous pouvez remonter des bugs ou remarques à partir du formulaire de contact sur le site, ici, ou par mail sur support AT pressenonstop.fr.

Amusez-vous bien et essayez de pas tout casser.

----------


## FeBO

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord bravo pour ce nouveau site, il est très clair et efficace.
Je n'ai pas trouvé de bug mais j'avais 2 petites questions qui peut-être intéresseront d'autres personnes, donc je les pose ici :


Je comptais m'abonner à CPC avec l'offre couplé avec ASI, et je ne la retrouve pas sur la boutique.
Va-t-elle arriver prochainement ou elle n'est plus d'actualité ?

Etant abonné à Humanoïde depuis peu, je n'ai pas eu la joie de lire les 3 premiers numéro.
Est-il prévu de les re-éditer en version papier un jour ?
Merci

----------


## Arseur

Hop, un bug trouvé dans la gestion des adresses des abonnements.
Mon ancienne adresse était du style



> M. Arseur
> Bât 99
> 99 rue des Canards
> 12345 Montargis


J'ai voulu la modifier, mais la ligne "Bât 99" n'est pas reprise dans le formulaire de modification. Donc ma nouvelle adresse a forcément "Bât 99" en dessous de mon nom.

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

@Arseur : Je te contact en MP.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Hop, un bug trouvé dans la gestion des adresses des abonnements.
> Mon ancienne adresse était du style
> 
> J'ai voulu la modifier, mais la ligne "Bât 99" n'est pas reprise dans le formulaire de modification. Donc ma nouvelle adresse a forcément "Bât 99" en dessous de mon nom.


ok, c'est un gros bug en effet, on y travaille mais ça va être long.

----------


## Arseur

La ligne a été supprimée, dans mon cas c'est bon car ma nouvelle adresse ne la nécessite pas. Donc ça me va comme correctif, merci !

----------


## toutatis

Salut,

j'ai voulu me réabonner. Lorsque j'ai cliqué sur commander, j'ai été redirigé vers une page blanche dont l'url est *https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/commander/livraison*

----------


## toutatis

Salut,

suggestion : Dans l'entête du site, mettre un lien sur chaque magazine.

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

> Salut,
> 
> j'ai voulu me réabonner. Lorsque j'ai cliqué sur commander, j'ai été redirigé vers une page blanche dont l'url est *https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/commander/livraison*


Salut,

Si il s'agissait du réabonnement 2 ans à Canard PC, le bug a été corrigé.

Merci.

----------


## Max_well

My 2 cents :

Bugs :Dans les abonnements, j'ai des noms d'abonnements bizzares (Abonnement R44F7, Abonnement M10F9, apparemment pour des vieux abo CPC) J'ai un vieil abonnement avec un "reste" à 2, alors qu'il est censé être fini depuis qq temps. => EDIT : ha en fait on en est au 322 et l'abo va jusqu'au 324 :P du coup ça fait bizzare, j'ai deux réabo 2 ans avec les boutons adresse/réabo/suspendre, je me suis fait avoirQuasi tous les abonnements sont à la même adresse, mais un des abo à "0 Max Well" au lieu de "M Max Well" (moi je m'en fout mais c'est p-e important)(nan mais sinon, y'a un message ?)Dans les commandes, l'abonnement à la réabo canard pc 2 ans s'appelle "FR REAB 2 ans"; c'est pas super parlant :PDans les commandes, j'ai pas la facture de ma commande la plus récente, alors que j'ai bien le bouton des 3 autresJ'ai pas la commande Humanoïde, mais vous avez p-e pas fait la reprise de ces commandes là.

Questions :Mon abonnement à Humanoïde semble être terminé (fin au n°5), mais je n'ai pas reçu de mail de rappel, c'est normal ?Y'a plus de notion de mail sur la boutique, est-ce que vous utilisez directement le mail paramétré sur le forum ?

Suggestions :Regrouper les abonnements par publications (pareil pour les commandes)Trier les abonnements du plus récent au plus anciens plutôt que l'inverse"Cacher" par défaut les abonnements échuesNe pas proposer le bouton de réabonnement si un autre réabonnement existe déjà pour la même publication (pour les vieux abonnements, déjà passés)Idem ci dessus, mais pour les abonnements futurs (genre ne pas proposer le réabo sur celui en cours si un futur est déjà prévuSi possible, mettre un lien de la commande vers l'abo, ce serait un plus sympa

----------


## Mark Havel

Dans la boutique précédente, j'aimais bien le petit panneau qui indiquait sur la page de son compte combien il restait de numéros dans l'abonnement en cours. Là, c'est un peu moins évident à trouver, et, comme dit précédemment, classé du plus vieux au plus récent, et c'est donc encore un peu moins pratique à retrouver, même si on sait très bien que l'on aura un mail le moment venu.

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

> Dans les abonnements, j'ai des noms d'abonnements bizzares (Abonnement R44F7, Abonnement M10F9, apparemment pour des vieux abo CPC)





> Dans les commandes, l'abonnement à la réabo canard pc 2 ans s'appelle "FR REAB 2 ans"; c'est pas super parlant :P


Il s'agit des anciens abos gérés sur la boutique de half qui n'ont pas trouvés de correspondances avec les nouveaux abos.
Les titres des abos pris dans la nouvelle boutique à partir de maintenant sont plus clairs.




> Quasi tous les abonnements sont à la même adresse, mais un des abo à "0 Max Well" au lieu de "M Max Well" (moi je m'en fout mais c'est p-e important)(nan mais sinon, y'a un message ?)


Ha, c'est un bug. Merci de l'avoir trouvé !




> Dans les commandes, j'ai pas la facture de ma commande la plus récente, alors que j'ai bien le bouton des 3 autres


Est-ce une commande par paiement immédiat (paypal, cb) ou différé ? Est-ce que tu peux nous fournir le numéro de commande (en mp).




> J'ai pas la commande Humanoïde, mais vous avez p-e pas fait la reprise de ces commandes là.


Tu n'as pas la commande ou tu n'as pas l'abo ? Si tu as juste l'abo et pas la commande, c'est normal. Si tu n'a pas l'abo non plus, contact moi en mp stp.




> Mon abonnement à Humanoïde semble être terminé (fin au n°5), mais je n'ai pas reçu de mail de rappel, c'est normal ?


Oui, les mails de relance pour humanoïde commenceront au prochain numéro, maintenant qu'ils sont gérés sur la nouvelle boutique.




> Y'a plus de notion de mail sur la boutique, est-ce que vous utilisez directement le mail paramétré sur le forum ?


Oui, si tu change ton mail sur le forum, celui de la boutique sera changé aussi (pareil pour l'avatar).

----------


## Kicker X

*Mais putain c'est pas vrai!!!* Le listing de pays pour les abos inclus toujours *Yougoslavie*, et toujours pas de *Serbie*! C'était annoncé pour l'an dernier?
Vous savez que l'état de dislocation actuel date de 2006? Mais c'était déjà bien entamé en 1992.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serbie
D'ailleurs je souhaite reporter un bug: je ne trouve listé nul-part la RDA et la RFA.

Mon premier coup de gueule depuis mon inscription: Fait chier de devoir re-router tous les CPC, hardware et Humanoïdes!
Quand j'étais en Chine -OK, j'en recevais qu'un sur 2 pour cause de vols  de courrier ou d'illettrisme- mais j’étais 5 fois plus loin, dans un  pays autant plus fermé, et ça passait!

Date d'origine du besoin: Mars 2014.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29...=1#post7553954
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29...=1#post7876494
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29...=1#post8034197

(Scoop, si la Yougo existe encore en voiture, là-bas, la Yougoslavie, elle, n'existe plus.)

----------


## Max_well

> Il s'agit des anciens abos gérés sur la boutique de half qui n'ont pas trouvés de correspondances avec les nouveaux abos.
> Les titres des abos pris dans la nouvelle boutique à partir de maintenant sont plus clairs.


Pas de souci, mais avec le tri qui part du plus ancien, ça fait pas super esthétique au premier abord.



> Ha, c'est un bug. Merci de l'avoir trouvé !


\o/



> Est-ce une commande par paiement immédiat (paypal, cb) ou différé ? Est-ce que tu peux nous fournir le numéro de commande (en mp).


 Sans doute CB, j'essaie de retrouver la facture chez moi et sur la boutique et j'envoie un MP



> Tu n'as pas la commande ou tu n'as pas l'abo ? Si tu as juste l'abo et pas la commande, c'est normal. Si tu n'a pas l'abo non plus, contact moi en mp stp.


 J'ai l'abo, pas la commande.



> Oui, les mails de relance pour humanoïde commenceront au prochain numéro, maintenant qu'ils sont gérés sur la nouvelle boutique.


Ca veut dire que les abonnés jusqu'au 5 n'auront pas de mail de relance du tout ? Spa terrible non ?

----------


## Aerdalis

Bonjour

J'aurais un petit retour sur la boutique, et un second sur le site.
J'ai essayé de chercher le statut de mes abonnements et la page idoine est un poil confuse, en plus d'être habilement dissimulée. J'exagère quelque peu mais il faut aller dans _boutique>mon compte>abonnement_ et non _boutique>abonnement_, et je n'ai pas trouvé de lien direct vers le compte depuis la page principale du site.

J'ai supprimé à chaque fois mon adresse mais il s'agit bien, autrement, de la façon dont s'affiche la page. À noter aussi le _cpc hardware_ du n°250 au 257 (première image, figure 3) et l'alternance bizarre des couleurs (deuxième image figure 3 et 4).
Si j'ai bien compris il me reste 20 cpc hardware et une centaine de cpc, au moins (sans plaisanter, je ne suis pas vraiment sûr du compte final réel).

Second point :
Les pieds de page de la boutique et du site sont différents, et celui de  la boutique est largement plus complet. Il n'y a que ce dernier qui  contient la référence à tof.canardpc.com par exemple.

La page abonnement :

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

> \o/


Le bug a été corrigé, plus de 0 dans les adresses.




> _J'ai l'abo, pas la commande._


Dans ce cas tout va bien, c'est normal. Les commandes humanoïde n'ont pas été importées, seulement les abos.




> J'ai supprimé à chaque fois mon adresse mais il s'agit bien, autrement, de la façon dont s'affiche la page. À noter aussi le _cpc hardware_ du n°250 au 257 (première image, figure 3) et l'alternance bizarre des couleurs (deuxième image figure 3 et 4).


Crois le ou pas, les abos sont bien affichés par date de création descendante. Par contre c'est les dates d'half, donc à prendre avec des pincettes format XXL.
Les couleurs : le bleu foncé est pour les abos actifs, le bleu clair pour les abos terminés.

Pour tes abos à canard pc hardware qui vont commencer dans 300 ans... je pense que tu peux faire un mail à support at pressenonstop.fr pour qu'on règle ça. Tu pourra aussi signaler qu'il manque le bouton "se réabonner", à cause de la date de création des abos qui doit dater de plus de 3 ans.

----------


## Casque Noir

> *Mais putain c'est pas vrai!!!* Le listing de pays pour les abos inclus toujours *Yougoslavie*, et toujours pas de *Serbie*! C'était annoncé pour l'an dernier?
> Vous savez que l'état de dislocation actuel date de 2006? Mais c'était déjà bien entamé en 1992.
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serbie
> D'ailleurs je souhaite reporter un bug: je ne trouve listé nul-part la RDA et la RFA.
> 
> Mon premier coup de gueule depuis mon inscription: Fait chier de devoir re-router tous les CPC, hardware et Humanoïdes!
> Quand j'étais en Chine -OK, j'en recevais qu'un sur 2 pour cause de vols  de courrier ou d'illettrisme- mais j’étais 5 fois plus loin, dans un  pays autant plus fermé, et ça passait!
> 
> Date d'origine du besoin: Mars 2014.
> ...


AARRRGGHHH mais c'est pas vrai, c'est une malédiction. En plus je peux pas l'ajouter là, y a un bug. Dès que c'est corrigé, j'ajoute la Serbie. Ce sera fait au plus tard vendredi.
Vraiment désolé.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ca veut dire que les abonnés jusqu'au 5 n'auront pas de mail de relance du tout ? Spa terrible non ?


Ils ont pour la plupart reçu un mail pour les inviter à se connecter à la boutique. Normalement, la plupart seront prévenus mais nous avons un grand nombre d'abonnés à Humanoïde qui n'ont pas donné leur mail. Pour ceux là, non, pas de relance, nous ne faisons plus de relance par courrier.

----------


## Flad

> AARRRGGHHH mais c'est pas vrai, c'est une malédiction. En plus je peux pas l'ajouter là, y a un bug. Dès que c'est *corriger*, j'ajoute la Serbie. Ce sera fait au plus tard vendredi.
> Vraiment désolé.


Sonia est en vacances  :tired:

----------


## Meuh*

Dans ma tentative de réabonnement, j'ai ajouté au panier un abonnement et j'ai un message qui me dit :



> Attention, vous avez ajouté une abonnement à un magazine auquel vous êtes déjà abonné. Notez avant de poursuivre que celui-ci viendra en parallèle de l'abonnement existant et ne prolongera pas sa durée. Si ce n'est pas ce que vous souhaitez, veuillez retirer l'abonnement du panier *et vous réabonner à partir de "Mon Compte".*


D'accord, sauf que dans la rubrique "Mon Compte", je ne trouve rien pour me réabonner...  ::wacko:: 





> Les couleurs : le bleu foncé est pour les abos actifs, le bleu clair pour les abos terminés.


Il me reste un magazine à recevoir dans mon dernier abonnement (le dernier en bas de la liste, bizarre), mais il n'est pas bleu foncé, c'est normal ?  :Emo:

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

Normalement tu as un bouton "se réabonner" sur ton ancien abonnement, sur la page "mon compte > abonnements". Sauf si celui-ci a été pris il y a plus de trois ans, ce qui est apparemment le cas.
Ceci dit, comme ton abo est toujours actif, tu devrais être en mesure de te réabonner.
Est-ce que tu peux envoyer un message à partir de https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/nous-contacter en indiquant ton problème, Casque ou Polynette se feront un plaisir de t'aider dès qu'ils sont dispos.

----------


## Meuh*

Ok, je vais les contacter pour voir ça, merci pour la réactivité en tout cas !  :Clap:

----------


## Max_well

> Ils ont pour la plupart reçu un mail pour les inviter à se connecter à la boutique. Normalement, la plupart seront prévenus mais nous avons un grand nombre d'abonnés à Humanoïde qui n'ont pas donné leur mail. Pour ceux là, non, pas de relance, nous ne faisons plus de relance par courrier.


Pour info, j'ai rien reçu.

----------


## Casque Noir

ok je verrai ça au retour des vacances.

----------


## Vaaahn

Bonjour ici.
Juste pour savoir, j'ai commandé le dernier Humanoïde et l'Encyclopédie il y a 2 semaines (04/08/15) sur la boutique et depuis toujours rien (si ce n'est l'encaissement du payement).
C'est juste l'effet été/vacances ou c'est un problème?

----------


## Harvester

Bonjour les gens,

Petit retour en consultant mon compte sur la boutique :

- dans la liste des pays pour le réabonnement, certains pays commençant en "E" se retrouvent tout en bas de liste. Pas un bug mais ça fait bizarre de les trouver là-bas.
- concernant la mise à jour de mon adresse postale :

*impossible de modifier l'Etat* quand on vit aux iouaisses. Il reste bloqué à Alabama... Et disons que c'est un peu important ici  ::):  

D'ailleurs la mise en forme d'une adresse US n'est pas la même qu'une française.

En France on a :

Coco l'Asticot
15 rue des pins
56891 Champougny
USA

Ici c'est :

Coco l'Asticot
15 rue des Pins
Champougny, VA (pour l'état, Virginia dans le cas présent) - 56891
'murica

Voilà c'est pas bien grave, mais déjà que les mags se perdent très souvent avec l'adresse bien entrée, donc je n'ose pas imaginer si ce n'est pas le cas...

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

> Bug


Salut,

A quelle étape est-ce que tu essaie de changer l'état de l'adresse ? (dans la commande, sur la gestion des abos dans le compte, .. )

----------


## Harvester

Dans la gestion de mon carnet d'adresses. Mon adresse actuelle n'y figurait pas donc je l'ai ajoutée.

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

> Dans la gestion de mon carnet d'adresses. Mon adresse actuelle n'y figurait pas donc je l'ai ajoutée.


C'est corrigé, merci d'avoir remonté le bug  ::): .

----------


## Harvester

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Denshar

Bonjour,

en voyant certaines captures d'écran sur le forum, je crois comprendre que pour se réabonner, c'est dans la rubrique "abonnements" : dans l'abonnement en cours il y a trois boutons qui devraient s'afficher pour changer l'adresse, suspendre l'abonnement ou le prolonger.
Or pour moi dans l'abonnement en cours pour lequel il reste un numéro à recevoir, aucun bouton ne s'affiche.

Y a t-il un navigateur préféré pour que ça fonctionne ?

Pour info, j'ai déjà envoyé un message au support directement sur le site.

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

Bonjour,

Tu n'es pas le seul avec ce problème. On est en train de trouver une solution, tu devrais pouvoir te réabonner d'ici peu.

----------


## Denshar

C'est bon pour moi, merci pour la réactivité !

----------


## ODsan

Bonjour. Impossible de me connecter à la boutique pour renouveler mon abonnement; "Pseudo ou mot de passe incorrect"! Alors que je peut me connecter au forum!
Quelqu'un a une idée?

----------


## Frypolar

Tente un mail à abo at canardpc.com ou un MP à Pollynette.

----------


## Catel

Ca arrive souvent que CPC se plante de produit à expédier ?
J'ai renvoyé un mail.

Entre ça et GK j'ai un pas bon karma avec les redacs JV indé.  :tired:

----------


## moimadmax

Je deterre le topic car il doit y avoir un bug dans la boutique.
Je suis abonné au site et je viens de renouveler mon abonnement à CPCHardware.
Avant d'avoir renouvelé, je suis presque certains d'avoir vu un abonnement au site avec la date de fin.
Et après cette fiche n’apparaît plus. Si je regarde dans mes abonnements le site n’apparaît plus.

----------


## Silver

Je ne sais pas si c'est récent, mais mon Chrome n'aime pas le lien du site vers la Boutique : https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/



Qu'est-ce que je fais, je continue quand même ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Getz

> Je ne sais pas si c'est récent, mais mon Chrome n'aime pas le lien du site vers la Boutique : https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/04/30/0b7b...ccafc9c729.jpg
> 
> Qu'est-ce que je fais, je continue quand même ?


Il semblerait que Chrome et FF ne supportent plus les certificats ssl utilisés par la boutique.

Tu fais bien de leur remonter, il est préconisé de changer ces certificats apparemment.

En attendant, je pense que tu peux accéder à la boutique en ignorant le message sans trop de souci  :;):

----------


## Silver

Merci pour l'info.  :;):

----------


## Aiklwilnuo

Bonjour,
J'ai reçu le mailing sur le renouvellement des abonnements web, et je me suis donc précipité, parce qu'on m'a programmé pour. Manque de pot, après avoir entrer mes coordonnées (bien superflues pour une commande dématérialisée), le site m'a planté à la gueule avec un superbe et générique 

```
@Twig/Exception/error500.html.twig
```

Pire, maintenant cette même erreur non-descriptive m'assaille dès que j'essaie d'accéder à mon compte. J'ai l'air fin !
J'ai essayé d'envoyer un message à l'assistance il y a quelques jours, mais en l'absence de réaction, je me permets de tâter ici.
Prenez mon argent, quoi, bordel !
Tschüß!

Edit: A force de brutaliser le site et de changer les adresses dans tous les sens (ce qui semblait être le problème), j'ai réussi à passer commande.

----------


## KaiN34

Hello je fais un c/c d'un post que j'ai mis il y a 1 mois dans la partie "Canard PC Le Magazine -> Problème d'abonnement" car je n'ai toujours aucune réponse (j'ai reçu le numéro de Juillet plié en 2 via une redirection de la poste Belge que j'ai demandé pour une période de 3 mois)




> Hello les canards. 
> 
> Je suis en cours de déménagement Belgique -> France, j'ai essayé il y a quelques jours de modifier mon adresse sur le site de CPC pour recevoir mon abonnement à la nouvelle adresse, un bug empêchait de la changer dans l'onglet "Adresses".
> 
> J'ai réessayé aujourd'hui et ça fonctionne, par contre on nous demande aussi de changer l'adresse dans la partie "Abonnements" (voir quote ci dessous):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Rhalph

> *Maintenance
> *
> Désolé notre boutique est en travaux pendant le mois d'août, rendez-vous en septembre pour vos achats et abonnements.


C'est quand que ça rouvre ? J'aimerais bien m'abonner ^^'

----------


## grohm

> C'est quand que ça rouvre ? J'aimerais bien m'abonner ^^'


Pareil. Vous êtes partis avec la caisse ou quoi?

----------


## Calys

Ils vont faire un kisskissbankbank pour financer l'ouverture de la boutique maintenant  ::trollface::

----------


## ShinSH

Mon abonnement en ligne a expire en aout, c'est un peu ennuyeux. Vous avez une date de prevue?

----------


## Daedelus74

Bonjour!
Idem pour moi, j'aurais bien aimé m'abonner :-)

----------


## Rucan

+1, mon abo s'est terminé en Août, vous allez me forcer à bouger mon cul et trouver un buraliste, c'est horrible. (! je ferais l'effort pour vous, je suis trop sympa)

----------


## noryac

J'ajoute la pierre quotidienne. Faut penser aux payes en fin de mois. On veut envoyer des sioux.

----------


## sandalfo

> Bonjour!
> Idem pour moi, j'aurais bien aimé m'abonner :-)


Je voudrais m'abonner, à CPC Hardware + CPC tout court, soit deux abonnements d'un seul coup d'un seul pour le canard,
et la boutique est FERMEE !!!

----------


## Renji

J'attendais d'avoir un peu d'argent d'avance pour me réabonner, et c'est la boutique qui merdouille. J'ai pas ma dose là, je peux basculer dans la folie à tout moment !

----------


## Arzach4

J'aimerais pouvoir me réabonner svp, le nouveau numéro approche !  ::sad::

----------


## Kicker X

Moi je croyais bien avoir utilisé mon extension d'abo pour le Ullule...

----------


## O^o

Ouaip, les messages de fin d'abo sont bidons. Avant le passage au mensuel, j'étais pas au bout, alors avec le reste x 2...

Bon, on pourrait avoir une info sur le blème au moins ? Ca devient lourd là.

----------


## Valkapateufute

Je pensais attendre la fin des vacances/la réouverture de la boutique avant de venir me plaindre a propos de mon abonnement, mais je constate que ce n'est toujours pas ouvert alors qu'on est bientôt mi-septembre.  ::sad:: 

Mon ancien abonnement est fini et celui du Ulule n'a pas été ajouté alors que j'avais bien activé mon abo Ulule avec le lien reçu par mail, je n'ai plus accès a rien, c'est embêtant.  ::'(: 

Post a déduire de mes Choins choins.  ::lol::

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Je pensais attendre la fin des vacances/la réouverture de la boutique avant de venir me plaindre a propos de mon abonnement, mais je constate que ce n'est toujours pas ouvert alors qu'on est bientôt mi-septembre.


Pareil, en aout j'avais reçu le mail "votre abonnement va bientôt se terminer", et bon, la boutique ne voulait pas m'en revendre un, mais je m'étais pas inquiété: l'abonnement n'était pas encore terminé. Là c'est fait, j'ai reçu le nouveau mail "abonnement terminé, vite vite réabonne toi petit canard", et la boutique est toujours en rade...

J'espère quand même que je n'aurai pas à me rendre chez mon marchand de journaux pour le numéro d'octobre!  ::mellow::

----------


## grohm

> Pareil, en aout j'avais reçu le mail "votre abonnement va bientôt se terminer", et bon, la boutique ne voulait pas m'en revendre un, mais je m'étais pas inquiété: l'abonnement n'était pas encore terminé. Là c'est fait, j'ai reçu le nouveau mail "abonnement terminé, vite vite réabonne toi petit canard", et la boutique est toujours en rade...
> 
> J'espère quand même que je n'aurai pas à me rendre chez mon marchand de journaux pour le numéro d'octobre!


Dites les gars, ça devient limite votre silence radio. Nous aimerions bien une info ou deux, à savoir sur ce qui se passe et une petite idée du quand la boutique sera fonctionnelle (enfin à peu près). On est quand même pas à la SNCF ici...

Merci

----------


## dway

Je me joins à la demande de news quant à la réouverture de la boutique, ce silence est terrifiant  ::unsure::

----------


## Frypolar

Le problème c'est que la rédaction communique d'abord et surtout en dehors de son forum et de son site. Le moyen privilégié semble être Twitter sauf que depuis plusieurs mois, Twitter bloque l'accès aux tweets de réponse si on n'est pas connecté.

Là boutique est censée rouvrir cette semaine. Ivan a répondu plusieurs fois sur Twitter mais pour la raison donné précédemment, c'est invisible à moins d'être connecté à Twitter ou de gruger en utilisant un navigateur compatible uniquement avec une ancienne version de Twitter. Un lien parmi d'autres : https://mobile.twitter.com/IvanLeFou...1334849536?p=p

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Avoir un forum et communiquer uniquement par twitter, c'est pas très malin. N'ayant pas de compte twitter (et pas l'intention d'en avoir), une fois sur deux quand on me donne un lien dessus je me retrouve avec un truc qui essaie de me faire créer un compte, ça a le don de m'exaspérer au plus haut point...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je viens d'avoir des nouvelles, normalement ça devrait être relancé aujourd'hui ou demain.

----------


## michelb91

J'ai reçu un mail de Canard PC avec un lien (https://boutique.canardpc.com/) vers la nouvelle boutique et je tombe sur une page vide avec un fond rouge. Normal ?

----------


## Narushima

> J'ai reçu un mail de Canard PC avec un lien (https://boutique.canardpc.com/) vers la nouvelle boutique et je tombe sur une page vide avec un fond rouge. Normal ?


La même. J'ai désactivé uBlock Origin, et là ça fonctionne.

----------


## Valkapateufute

Il va falloir attendre encore un peu pour avoir l'abonnement Ulule ? Parce que sur la nouvelle boutique j'ai ça :



Le paiement Ulule de 70 euros est bien là. Par contre sur canardpc.com j'ai ça :



Je ne suis toujours pas abonné et le lien en bas renvoie vers l'ancienne boutique.  ::wacko::

----------


## Harvester

La nouvelle boutique est opérationnelle  ::lol:: 

Par contre lorsque l'on va dans le récap de ses abonnements on a droit à un truc comme ça, ce qui n'est pas pratique pour savoir quand se réabonner, vous en conviendrez :

----------


## Frypolar

> La même. J'ai désactivé uBlock Origin, et là ça fonctionne.


Il semblerait que Google Analytics soit requis pour charger la boutique. Pourtant dans la campagne kickstarter il était bien dit que les « traqueurs espions » seraient évités, en particulier Google Analytics.

Après, la boutique n’a pas l’air complètement fini donc c’est peut-être temporaire mais ça me semblerait bizarre de virer un traqueur vers la fin d’un développement  ::unsure::

----------


## dway

Yep, un tracker bloque l'accès à la boutique... Pas moyen que je désactive Ublock Origin.
Normalement ya pas grand chose à faire pour empêcher ce tracker d'être bloquant et il serait extrêmement urbain de résoudre ce petit souci  ::): 

Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas mon renouvellement d'abonnement à CPC fait en juin dernier, et j'ai bizarrement 2 abonnements qui se terminent....dans le passé, alors qu'un des 2 devrait être en 2019.
Je voulais m'abonner à CPC Hardware, et du coup, je vais pas le faire, j'ai peur d'un problème de facturation ratée  :<_<:

----------


## michelb91

Mal branlée la création de compte : on clique sur le lien des conditions générales (par erreur en plus) et on doit se retaper toute la saisie !

----------


## noryac

Ouais je vais depenser mes sous !!

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour Ublock on a vu. C'est une connerie qui a été oubliée et ça devrait être réglé rapidement.

----------


## Jul Marston

> N'ayant pas de compte twitter (et pas l'intention d'en avoir)


itou

----------


## O^o

Euh, ce matin plus moyen de s'identifier...

----------


## jenbat17

pour ma part, dans le recap de mes abonnements, j'ai des dates d'expiration étranges, notamment sur un abonnement censé être encore en cours

----------


## O^o

Bon.

J'ai tout essayé, identification impossible ce matin alors qu'hier ça marchait.

Ca me gonfle, ma chimio me donne des aigreurs, j'ai du mal avec les petites conneries du quotidien.

Donc vous avez perdu un abonné.

----------


## R_K

Avez-vous fait le ménage dans les vieilles factures car je n'ai plus rien alors que je devrais en avoir. Et sur mon abonnement venant d'Ulule, je n'ai pas de date d'expiration.

----------


## Taï Lolo

La boutique est déjà opé pour les *ré*abonnements ?

Dans la liste des abos, je vois bien la date de fin d'abo pour CPC HW (courant septembre) mais pas de lien. Pour CPC, j'ai pas de date de fin pour les abos non expirés (papier) ou non commencés (ulule).

----------


## Zodex

Coucou,
Aucun problème pour me reconnecter sur la nouvelle, mais les rubriques "livres" et "goodies" sont vides ("aucun produit trouvé") ! Izual aurait donc vendu tous ses bouquins !  ::o:

----------


## gros_bidule

Tiens, on est très vite déconnecté de la boutique.
Idem si l'on refresh le cache (Ctrl + F5). Du moins sous Firefox.

Quant au mot de passe de la boutique, le stockez-vous en clair ?? J'ai tenté de me connecter avec mon adresse email + mdp forum mais ça n'a pas marché => j'ai donc demandé à réinitialiser le mdp : ça m'a envoyé un mot de passe en clair  ::(: 

[edit] Nan mais sérieux, ça devient nawak : il suffit d'aller sur https://www.canardpc.com/ et cliquer sur le lien vers la boutique pour être systématiquement déconnecté de celle-ci.

----------


## Frypolar

Et c’est ton mot de passe qui a été envoyé en clair ou un mot de passe généré pour l’occasion ?

----------


## samdu69

salut,
bah moi je me suis réabonné à la version online le 4 mai et là impossible d'accéder à canard PC online, ça me dit que je dois me réabonner ...??
J'ai envoyé un mail via le formulaire de contact, j'espère simplement que ça va pas prendre 2 semaines...en plus y'a que le week end où je peux le lire... fait chier !!
 ::blink::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour l'affichage de l'abonnement sans queue ni tête chez certains, on a envoyé notre chien renifleur de bugs sur la piste. On attend son retour.
Et le mail via le formulaire de contact devrait avoir une réponse assez rapidement.




> Et c’est ton mot de passe qui a été envoyé en clair ou un mot de passe généré pour l’occasion ?


Je crois que c'est un mot de passe généré pour l'occasion (et donc à changer immédiatement) mais je vais me renseigner.

----------


## XWolverine

> J'ai tenté de me connecter avec mon adresse email + mdp forum mais ça n'a pas marché => j'ai donc demandé à réinitialiser le mdp : ça m'a envoyé un mot de passe en clair


Ca c'est normal, la première fois, tu dois faire comme si tu avais oublié ton mot de passe (pas intuitif du tout, mais c'était dit dans le mail), et je suppose que le mot de passe est bien généré.




> Je crois que c'est un mot de passe généré pour l'occasion (et donc à changer immédiatement) mais je vais me renseigner.


Rien ne nous demande de le changer immédiatement, non.

Pour l'instant, j'hésite à le changer, c'est vrai que c'est un peu buggué de partout, j'ai moyen confiance. Je crois que le site n'est pas fraichement démoulé, il est sorti trop tôt, y'a un des bouts qui accrochent au fond de la gamelle  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

Et j'insiste pour le mail : il est classé d'office en spam (donc pas du tout vu) sur certains webmails  ::P: 
Ne vous étonnez pas si des utilisateurs sont perdus.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Bon, ça commence mal: je me connecte (avec le nouveau mot de passe boutique envoyé par mail), je me réabonne... et là, impossible de me connecter au site web (avec le nouveau mot de passe, donc). Je n'ose imaginer ce que ça va donner si je change ce fameux mot de passe...

----------


## Harvester

Le site web et la boutique utilisent deux mots de passe différents. Pour le premier tu utilises d'ailleurs ton pseudo alors que pour la boutique c'est ton adresse mail.

----------


## Wobak

> Et j'insiste pour le mail : il est classé d'office en spam (donc pas du tout vu) sur certains webmails 
> Ne vous étonnez pas si des utilisateurs sont perdus.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/09/15/621...43f3cf43a1.png


On a fait en sorte que les mails ne passent plus en spam, mais le temps que tout soit répercuté par les serveurs divers et variés peut expliquer ça.

----------


## Olorin

De mon coté, je ne peux pas du tout me connecter à la boutique. J'ai bien pu demander mon mot de passe, mais quand j'essaye de me connecter je suis renvoyé à la page principale avec message "Vous êtes déconnecté". (testé sur firefox et chrome)
A noter qu'il y a un "+" dans mon adresse mail (alias gmail). Sur certains sites mal codés ça pose parfois des problèmes.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Le site web et la boutique utilisent deux mots de passe différents. Pour le premier tu utilises d'ailleurs ton pseudo alors que pour la boutique c'est ton adresse mail.


Hmm, j'avais cru comprendre à la lecture du mail qu'avec la nouvelle boutique, ils réinitialisaient les MDP et que ça concernait aussi le site web.

----------


## Harvester

Je n'ai pas eu ça perso. Etrange...

----------


## Harvester

Bon, j'ai toujours la page quasi blanche quand je consulte mes abonnements. J'ai fait un changement d'adresse début septembre, je n'ai reçu ni CPC ni CPC HW, je ne sais pas si c'est parce que mes abonnements ont expiré ou si le changement n'a pas été pris en compte...

Un peu d'aide serait apprécié svp  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

Mieux vaut leur envoyer un mail  :;): 

abonnement@canardpc.com

Si tu n'as pas reçu le mail d'info sur la nouvelle boutique, c'est parce que leur email s'est fait blacklister. Donc classé d'office en spam (au moins chez Gmail).
Tu peux consulter le spam de ta boite mail, il doit être dedans.

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est qu'ils n'aient pas renvoyé le mail avec une autre adresse, histoire d'informer les gens pour qui c'est atterri en spam. Au moins les Gmail quoi... Enfin bon, ils sont majeurs, c'est leur soucis.

----------


## Harvester

Le mail d'info de la nouvelle boutique ? Mais je l'ai reçu, je réussis à m'y connecter, pas de souci. C'est juste que mon compte a l'air en vrac  :Emo: 

J'ai mailé, on verra ce que me dira Polynette  ::):

----------


## Valkapateufute

> *Mieux vaut leur envoyer un mail 
> 
> abonnement@canardpc.com*
> 
> Si tu n'as pas reçu le mail d'info sur la nouvelle boutique, c'est parce que leur email s'est fait blacklister. Donc classé d'office en spam (au moins chez Gmail).
> Tu peux consulter le spam de ta boite mail, il doit être dedans.
> 
> Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est qu'ils n'aient pas renvoyé le mail avec une autre adresse, histoire d'informer les gens pour qui c'est atterri en spam. Au moins les Gmail quoi... Enfin bon, ils sont majeurs, c'est leur soucis.


Ce que j'ai fais il y a 3 semaines, pas de réponses.



Ça fait juste 3 mois que je l'ai dans le cul.  ::sad::

----------


## BoZo

Salut j'ai repris un abonnement d'un an aujourd'hui et ça a bien fonctionné. Le seul soucis c'est que cet abonnement expira au 03/09/2019, soit 1 an après la fin de mon précédent abonnement et pas au 27/10/2019. Est-ce normal?

----------


## Taï Lolo

Les dates d'expiration d'abonnement sont en vrac depuis le lancement de la nouvelle boutique. Celui que j'ai en cours doit se terminer en juin 2019, ce qui a l'air de se tenir vu "la compensation" liée au passage au mensuel, mais les deux qui sont censés suivre (réabo anticipé + Ulule) ont comme dates d'expiration le 23/05/2019 (avant donc) et 01/01/1971 carrément.  ::XD:: 

Pendant le chat Twitch du mois dernier, ils ont dit que les travaux de la boutique étaient toujours en cours.

----------


## Valkapateufute

Je les avait relancé vendredi, on m'a activé manuellement mon abonnement.  ::wub:: 




> Pendant le chat Twitch du mois dernier, ils ont dit que les travaux de la boutique étaient toujours en cours.


J'imagine, parce qu'activer les abonnements a la main pour tout le monde ça va surement être très compliqué.  ::O:

----------


## zguy02

bonjour, bonjour,

après connexion à la boutique je m'apercois que je n'ai pas l'abonnement pour avoir participer à la campagne ulule. voila voila. Donc si jamais vous pouviez m'aidez ^^

----------


## Valkapateufute

> bonjour, bonjour,
> 
> après connexion à la boutique je m'apercois que je n'ai pas l'abonnement pour avoir participer à la campagne ulule. voila voila. Donc si jamais vous pouviez m'aidez ^^


Lis le topic...

----------


## Snowki

Bonjour,
je viens de souscrire à l'offre CanardPc + gamekult le soucis c'est que dans la boutique Canard Pc je ne peux pas y accéder, mon compte fonctionne sur le site, sur le forum mais dans la boutique quand je tape mes identifiants et le mot de passe j'ai ce message :
"Plusieurs comptes existent déjà avec cette adresse email. Merci de nous contacter via le formulaire de contact." Je peux donc pas entrer le code pour prolonger mon abonnement.

Je précise que j'ai bien désactivé ublock et Noscript mais ça ne suffit pas. Je suis sous navigateur mozilla Firefox.

----------


## Snowki

Une semaine plus tard, bonjour donc, à par le courriel automatique je n'ai pas de nouvelle de ma demande. je précise que j'ai voulu réinitialisé mon mot de passe au cas où, et là surprise mon mail n'existe pas pour la boutique. Encore mieux si je veux recréer un compte avec mon mail, la boutique me dit que c'est impossible.

Je pourrai donc pas me réabonner de si tôt .

J'aimerai avoir une réponse "humaine " à mon soucis.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> bonjour, bonjour,
> 
> après connexion à la boutique je m'apercois que je n'ai pas l'abonnement pour avoir participer à la campagne ulule. voila voila. Donc si jamais vous pouviez m'aidez ^^


Bonjour, donnez moi le mail que vous utilisez sur la boutique par DM et je regarde ce qui merdoit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une semaine plus tard, bonjour donc, à par le courriel automatique je n'ai pas de nouvelle de ma demande. je précise que j'ai voulu réinitialisé mon mot de passe au cas où, et là surprise mon mail n'existe pas pour la boutique. Encore mieux si je veux recréer un compte avec mon mail, la boutique me dit que c'est impossible.
> 
> Je pourrai donc pas me réabonner de si tôt .
> 
> J'aimerai avoir une réponse "humaine " à mon soucis.


Bonjour, idem: votre mail par DM et je regarde.

----------


## Padbock

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec mes abonnements. .
J'ai deux abos qui devraient être valables : mon ulule et un abo numérique que j'ai souscrit en Novembre. Mais dans la boutique ils expirent en 1971 et en 1972.
J'ai écris trois fois à abonnement@canardpc.com pour ce problème mais je n'ai pas de réponse. 
Du coup je me demande à qui m'adresser pour corriger ça ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

La réponse dans le message qui précède le tien  ::): .

----------


## laedit

Bonjour,

J'ai pris un abonnement d'un an online only le 03/12/2018, cependant d'après la facture et la boutique il va du 21/06/2018 au 21/07/2018, ce qui paraît un peu court pour un abo d'un an et surtout déjà périmé.
J'ai tenté le formulaire de contact puis un DM à @Ivan Le Fou mais jusqu'ici aucune réponse.
Est-ce qu'il serait possible de savoir ce qu'il en est ?
Je brûle de pouvoir enfin lire le dernier numéro de CanardPC  ::cry:: 

Merci  ::love:: 

Edit : corrigé grâce à  Ivan Le Fou, un grand merci !

----------


## Snowki

> Edit : corrigé grâce à  Ivan Le Fou, un grand merci !


Tu as bien de la chance, car c'est toujours pas mon cas.  ::sad:: 

EDIT  Bon ben merci tout plein à Mr Ivan le fou pour son message, j'ai pu accéder à la boutique en réinitialisant mon mot de passe. 

Me reste juste un soucis où je met le code "abonnement gratuit d’un an à Canard PC Online," que Gk m'avait donné lors de votre offre conjointe ?

----------


## Drahelia

Bonjour,

Je suis toujours dans la période de mon abonnement à canard pc et canard pc hardware, la boutique me dit :

_CANARD PC HARDWARE
Prix: 22 €
Périodicité:
Du N°37 (20/03/2018) Au N°40 (22/03/2019)

CANARD PC
Prix: 54 €
Périodicité:
Du N°384 (12/06/2018) Au N°395 (22/05/2019)_

J'ai pourtant reçu un e-mail m'annonçant la fin de mon abonnement à canard pc. Et quand je vais sur le site pour consulter les articles je n'ai plus d'accès :

_Mon abonnement
Vous n'êtes pas abonné
Abonnez-vous à partir de 40€ par an_ 

Pourriez-vous rétablir mon accès ?

----------


## Gloob

Salut les canards,

N'ayant pas eu de réponse du service abonnement par courriel, je viens faire ma pleureuse sur le topic :

J'ai souscrit un abonnement à l'époque du Kickstarter sur la boutique de l'époque (mag papier + web). Par la suite je me suis réabonné de manière classique et (encore sur l'ancienne boutique) je pouvais consulter mes abonnements.
Or depuis que la nouvelle boutique a été lancée, l'accès se fait par email. J'ai donc créé un nouveau compte mais évidemment pas de report d'infos de mon ancien compte boutique (avec pseudo) vers mon nouveau compte boutique (avec email). Bref, comment puis-je savoir où j'en suis dans mon abonnement ...

Un canard angoissé

----------


## Gloob

(Sur un air connu) Help ! I need somebody help !

----------


## barbarian_bros

Elle fait peur votre boutique.

Mon abonnement papier se termine avec le n° 392 (22 février 2019 donc numéro de mars 2019).
Je décide donc de me réabonner dès aujourd'hui. Je prends comme d'habitude l'abonnement 1 an Papier+Web.

Je valide ma commande, paye par Paypal... et là retour à la boutique, sauf qu'au luieu de la confirmation de commande j'ai droit à "vous avez été déconnecté suite à une trop longue inactivité".... 
Je checke mes mail : Paypal me confirme le paiement.
Je me reconnecte à la boutique : "votre panier à été réinitialisé à son dernier statut" (ou un truc comme ça)... le panier me montre bien l'abonnement prêt à être validé, alors que j'ai déjà payé.

Je vais dans "mes abonnements" :  le nouvel abonnement apparait bien mais deux fois, avec la même référence (je suppose qu'il y en a une pour la version web et une pour la version papier).
Formule F-ACPCM12 Prix 58€ : du n°393 au numéro 404 (22/02/2020) donc bien à la suite de mon abo actuel.

Formule F-ACPCM12 Prix 0€ : Du *26/01/2019* Au 25/01/2020. Je suppose que c'est l'accès à la version Web. Sauf que je comprends pas lee décalage de dates, si mon abo actuel va jusqu'à fin février pourquoi celui-ci commence fin janvier?

----------


## Gloob

Y'a plus de tauliers ? Ca serait sympa d'avoir une réponse quand même  ::(:

----------


## gros_bidule

*tousse tousse*



Je pense que la capture d'écran parle d'elle-même  :^_^: 

Ceci dit je reçois mes mags, j'ai tjrs accès au site, et le reste de l'historique semble correct (à ce sujet, pourriez-vous mettre en évidence les abos en cours svp ? dans l'état, je trouve que ce n'est pas facile à lire).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai souscrit un abonnement à l'époque du Kickstarter sur la boutique de l'époque (mag papier + web). Par la suite je me suis réabonné de manière classique et (encore sur l'ancienne boutique) je pouvais consulter mes abonnements.
> Or depuis que la nouvelle boutique a été lancée, l'accès se fait par email. J'ai donc créé un nouveau compte mais évidemment pas de report d'infos de mon ancien compte boutique (avec pseudo) vers mon nouveau compte boutique (avec email). Bref, comment puis-je savoir où j'en suis dans mon abonnement ...


Vous deviez bien avoir un mail attaché à votre compte sur l'ancienne boutique ? C'est avec ce mail que vous allez retrouver votre compte sur la nouvelle en demandant un nouveau mot de passe. Sonnez-moi en MP s'il y a un problème.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis toujours dans la période de mon abonnement à canard pc et canard pc hardware, la boutique me dit :
> 
> _CANARD PC HARDWARE
> Prix: 22 €
> Périodicité:
> Du N°37 (20/03/2018) Au N°40 (22/03/2019)
> 
> ...


Bonjour, non je ne peux pas, pas sans savoir qui vous êtes et avec quel mail vous êtes inscrit sur la boutique  ::): 
Le plus probable, vu ce que vous me décrivez c'est que vous n'utilisez pas les bons identifiants pour vous connecter à canardpc.com. Il vous faut utiliser ceux de la boutique (mail comme nom d'utilisateur + mot de passe) et pas ceux du forum. Si ça coince quand même, MP moi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je valide ma commande, paye par Paypal... et là retour à la boutique, sauf qu'au luieu de la confirmation de commande j'ai droit à "vous avez été déconnecté suite à une trop longue inactivité".... 
> Je checke mes mail : Paypal me confirme le paiement.
> Je me reconnecte à la boutique : "votre panier à été réinitialisé à son dernier statut" (ou un truc comme ça)... le panier me montre bien l'abonnement prêt à être validé, alors que j'ai déjà payé.


Contactez-moi par MP en me rappelant le problème et me donnant l'email avec lequel vous êtes inscrit sur la boutique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *tousse tousse*
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/02/04/664...9db952bffd.png
> 
> Je pense que la capture d'écran parle d'elle-même 
> 
> Ceci dit je reçois mes mags, j'ai tjrs accès au site, et le reste de l'historique semble correct (à ce sujet, pourriez-vous mettre en évidence les abos en cours svp ? dans l'état, je trouve que ce n'est pas facile à lire).


Contactez moi par MP en me donnant votre adresse mail et en me rappelant le problème, je vais arranger ça (c'est un bug dû à la migration qui nous pourrit la vie)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je ferme ce topic parce qu'il n'était pas prévu comme filiale du service abonnement.

Rappel:
Pour contacter le service abonnement par mail, il y a un lien sur la boutique: https://boutique.canardpc.com/common/contact
Par téléphone, il y a un numéro indiqué à la dernière page de chaque magazine.

----------

